
Intel Announces Restructuring (cutting 11% of workforce) - anmilo
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/news-release-intel-announces-restructuring/
======
venomsnake
_Intel Corporation Announces a Restructuring to Speed its Transition to a
Company that Powers the Cloud and Billions of Smart, Connected Computing
Devices_

Demoralizing the 89% of workforce remaining is a great way to speed up
anything.

